# No Big Surf Trout This Year....???



## Tightlines1984 (Mar 28, 2014)

Well at least l have not caught any this year on the three trips l have made when it’s been relatively flat. Lots of 15s and 16s with a few at 17 or 18 but nothing bigger than that. Last year was having some trips where everything l caught was 20 or above....And seemed like several others were having the same luck. Is it just me and my spot or are no Big Trout being caught in the surf this year?


----------



## Lucky Banana (Jun 24, 2016)

They are there. We had this 27 and another at 23 last Friday. 








What are you fishing with?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tightlines1984 (Mar 28, 2014)

Lucky Banana said:


> They are there. We had this 27 and another at 23 last Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Croaker


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*Big trout*

Big trout hate croaker.....throw topwater....lol


----------



## Big Bay (May 14, 2013)

Caught a 24-25 yesterday released 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tightlines1984 (Mar 28, 2014)

tommy261 said:


> Big trout hate croaker.....throw topwater....lol


Lol l think your right....That's why they inhale it!


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

only a 23" and a 20" for me so far this summer


----------



## Saltwater Addiction (Sep 2, 2009)

I tend to catch my bigger trout in the surf late April and May. Seems like by July, I catch mostly fish under 20". There are definitely exceptions. My buddy went this week and caught a 25". In April and May I released 3 that went 26", 6 25" and a bunch of 23"-24", but no size since then. Also, the fish seem to get smaller after a few days of clear water. Just my take and I'm sure some folks have been nailing nice ones lately. Fish On!


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

it's been my experience that the big ones show up early in the surf season (May) and late in the season (Sept.). having said that, i'm sure plenty of folks will catch some bigguns in btw :headknock


----------



## weekendyakker (Jun 7, 2018)

We've actually been having one of our better years around big shell during the early morning before the wind picks up. Spoons & rattle traps mostly. The ladyfish bite has been extra aggressive & annoying as well.
Havn't been using much live bait due to the freaking gafftop infestation. Can't keep anything out there longer than a minute or 2.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

Most people wade right past the big fish in the surf .


----------



## PRIMETIME PLUGGER (Apr 23, 2018)

tommy261 said:


> Big trout hate croaker.....throw topwater....lol


 That's a super quick turnaround on a mount from this summer...


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Oldie but still a goodie*

Tops is fun, but we caught a TON of big trout and still do on 4" Queen Cocahoe, blue, red sparkle ,white tail - thirty years later still our summer surf go to --

Caught ten over 25" in July surf outside of Cedar Bayou IN ONE day, incoming tide rough surf - the 5# would bust top , but the bigger gals we not so inclined, the surf runners on Matagorda have always been quality fish - haven't killed a croaker (or needed to) in twenty years -


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

seabo said:


> Most people wade right past the big fish in the surf .


 This is so true.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*Trout*

Didnt say I caught it this summer....he said he was throwing croaker, I simply said throw topwater....


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

weekendyakker said:


> We've actually been having one of our better years around big shell during the early morning before the wind picks up. Spoons & rattle traps mostly. The ladyfish bite has been extra aggressive & annoying as well.
> Havn't been using much live bait due to the freaking gafftop infestation. Can't keep anything out there longer than a minute or 2.


 Do not forget that the STAR Tournament has a division for Gafftop. You could win a boat. I know a guy that was entered in the STAR a few years ago and caught about a 14# Gafftop. The winner for the boat that year was an 8# one. He did not know there was a Gaftop division.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

That's a vicious looking gaffer!


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Big arse slimer right there. Lol


----------

